# Car Recommendations



## GB72 (Apr 15, 2021)

I am looking for something a bit simpler in a car. I have has the A5 convertible for a few years and it is time to move on to something a bit more basic as all I really use it for is a half hour drive to work and the same on the way back. Basically looking for a runabout (though I will be looking for some basic gadgets in the spec). 

Will be looking at second hand with 20-30000 on the clock so where is the value these days. Am I better off stocking to the usual focus or fiesta (may be too small) or is the real value in other makes now. 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2021)

Im no expert but have been looking to do similar lately, was planning on picking up another Kia ceed so that it still has plenty of warranty but the prices have increased on them massively that they are no cheaper these days it seems. 2nd hand prices seem high currently too, am starting to slant towards a 2 year lease with 5k mileage as the costs bear up pretty well compared to what buying would do if you get the right deal


----------



## GB72 (Apr 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			Im no expert but have been looking to do similar lately, was planning on picking up another Kia ceed so that it still has plenty of warranty but the prices have increased on them massively that they are no cheaper these days it seems. 2nd hand prices seem high currently too, am starting to slant towards a 2 year lease with 5k mileage as the costs bear up pretty well compared to what buying would do if you get the right deal
		
Click to expand...

My mileage, whilst not massive, is still around the 15k plus mark and so leases etc are not a great option for me. 

Prices do seem high to me which always seemed a bit odd to me with the advent of the lease/PCP market. You would have thought that the second hand market would start to be flooded with 3 year old cars with about 30000 miles on the clock as these lease cars are returned and sold on.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			My mileage, whilst not massive, is still around the 15k plus mark and so leases etc are not a great option for me.

Prices do seem high to me which always seemed a bit odd to me with the advent of the lease/PCP market. You would have thought that the second hand market would start to be flooded with 3 year old cars with about 30000 miles on the clock as these lease cars are returned and sold on.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like you need an electric car Greg  ill leave the sales pitch to others


----------



## GB72 (Apr 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			Sounds like you need an electric car Greg  ill leave the sales pitch to others
		
Click to expand...

I would do but the initial cost is too expensive and considering the reduction in performance that you can get in batteries in general if not treated right, I am not sure I trust them on the second hand market.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2021)

Toyota Auris
Seat Leon
Mazda 3

Are they about the size of car you are looking at? 

If you want to up the quality level a bit then go Volvo V40. An under rated car but could stand toe to toe with an A3 quite nicely.


----------



## RichA (Apr 15, 2021)

For me, it's hard to see past Focus and Golf for nearly new value, reliability and reasonable service prices.
Comfortable and very drivable too.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Toyota Auris
Seat Leon
Mazda 3

Are they about the size of car you are looking at?

If you want to up the quality level a bit then go Volvo V40. An under rated car but could stand toe to toe with an A3 quite nicely.
		
Click to expand...

Mazda 3


----------



## CliveW (Apr 15, 2021)

Skoda Octavia. We have both a Golf and Octavia, the Skoda is probably two years older than the Golf, but a far better car both in the way it drives and design.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 15, 2021)

If you are willing to spend more money, get a Seat Arona, newer than this but with same or similar engine. Very good runabouts.


----------



## KenL (Apr 15, 2021)

No way that petrol Fabia will do the claimed mpg.
Wife has a 1.0 Citigo, gets about 52 mpg.

But, Skoda are great cars, wife has had 3. Never any problems with them.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 16, 2021)

Try Mazda.  My local dealship has Mazda and Ford on the same site.  Ford could never get near to the financing and specs offered by Mazda.  I used to drive Fords, but my last three cars have been Mazdas.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			No way that petrol Fabia will do the claimed mpg.
Wife has a 1.0 Citigo, gets about 52 mpg.

But, Skoda are great cars, wife has had 3. Never any problems with them.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Mpg claims by manufacturers and dealers have to be taken with a pinch of salt. To achieve the claimed 64mpg you would have to drive incredibly carefully and not in any "normal" way. Only car I've ever had where I could get close to near to manufacturer's claim was a (2004) 1.4 diesel Citroen C3. Shoving your right foot down had little effect and I soon got used to accepting a very gradual acceleration with light use of the right foot. Well over 64 mpg was easily achievable. I found that motorway cruising at 68mph gave 68mpg. Any faster lowered mpg.
I currently have a (2013) Skoda Rapid 1.2 petrol, bought at 3 years old with only 8,000 on the clock. Owner had passed away and it took son well over a year to get probate in order to sell. There is procedure for selling before probate, but he just didn't bother, probably had enough else to do. If I were looking at a 2-year-old Rapid now. I would certainly go for a 1-litre 110bhp. I imagine the citigo is a 60 or 75 bhp which is plenty for a small car. Next door neighbours have a Skoda Superb estate - its a luxury road-boat and lives up to its name.


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2021)

I have a Kia Cee'd 1.6 diesel.
55+ mpg around town, 65+ mpg on a run.
140bhp.
£20 annual car tax.

Just saying.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 16, 2021)

Slime said:



			I have a Kia Cee'd 1.6 diesel.
55+ mpg around town, 65+ mpg on a run.
140bhp.
£20 annual car tax.

Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Rapid is a £30 tax, but 50 mpg needs careful driving. Bought as an absolute bargain and huge boot rather than any performance criteria. We still have a C3 1.6 diesel (2005) , £30 tax, that gets 60mpg around town and 70mpg down the motorway no problem and its so very comfortable.


----------



## KenL (Apr 16, 2021)

Slime said:



			I have a Kia Cee'd 1.6 diesel.
55+ mpg around town, 65+ mpg on a run.
140bhp.
£20 annual car tax.

Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately cheap road tax is no longer available on fossil fuel cars.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I would do but the initial cost is too expensive and considering the reduction in performance that you can get in batteries in general if not treated right, I am not sure I trust them on the second hand market.
		
Click to expand...

Have you compared the cost of a Kia Ceed to a comparable Nissan Leaf.
Here's one not too far from you with full 12 bar battery health.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202012287448343?make=NISSAN&maximum-mileage=30000&radius=1500&model=LEAF&include-delivery-option=on&postcode=ng348xf&advertising-location=at_cars&aggregatedTrim=Tekna&year-from=2017&sort=price-asc&onesearchad=New&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=Used&page=1

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-de...nesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=Used&page=1


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 16, 2021)

CliveW said:



			Skoda Octavia. We have both a Golf and Octavia, the Skoda is probably two years older than the Golf, but a far better car both in the way it drives and design.
		
Click to expand...

that would also be my choice. I am considering going more mundane on the car front and this to me is by far the best option. I would get a 1.4/1.5 petrol 2014-early 2017 - £20 road tax, very economical for petrol, reasonable performance, reliable, cheap and huge boot and internal space. I only do 3k per year so couldn't go diesel as it would knacker the DPF - but would be happy with the 2 litre diesel if doing 15k


----------



## richart (Apr 16, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			that would also be my choice. I am considering going more mundane on the car front and this to me is by far the best option. I would get a 1.4/1.5 petrol 2014-early 2017 - £20 road tax, very economical for petrol, reasonable performance, reliable, cheap and huge boot and internal space. I only do 3k per year so couldn't go diesel as it would knacker the DPF - but would be happy with the 2 litre diesel if doing 15k
		
Click to expand...

Ok, who are you and what have you done with Slasher ?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2021)

An overlooked car is the Peugeot 2008. Get a facelifted one registered prior to the end of March 17 and you'll benefit from cheap tax.
Available with a 1.2 petrol engine, (82/110/130 bhp), and a 1.5 blue hdi diesel which really does give exceptional fuel economy.
Decent sized boot, rear seats that fold completely flat and no lip to have to lift things over.
The "Allure" version is the most popular, but I personally prefer the GT Line model as it gives you SatNav, panoramic glass roof and reversing sensors/camera as well.
And on anything above the 82bhp engine you get something called "Grip Control" which works like a pseudo 4WD. Great for bad weather or muddy tracks.
Not a big car, it's only about 9" longer than a VX Corsa, but a lot more practical. And we get very few problems with them. Practically bulletproof.
I've had half a dozen or more as demonstrators, and love 'em. The best petrol engine is the 110. The 82 can run out of steam a little on longer journeys but is perfectly adequate around town and shorter runs etc.
The only thing I didn't like about them at first was the handbrake. It's a normal, manual one (not electric) but is a bit of a weird design. But I got used to it very, very quickly so not really a reason to dismiss the car.
If I were buying one I'd pick a blue HDi diesel in GT LIne trim. Reckon on 60mpg no problem......


----------



## GB72 (Apr 17, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			An overlooked car is the Peugeot 2008. Get a facelifted one registered prior to the end of March 17 and you'll benefit from cheap tax.
Available with a 1.2 petrol engine, (82/110/130 bhp), and a 1.5 blue hdi diesel which really does give exceptional fuel economy.
Decent sized boot, rear seats that fold completely flat and no lip to have to lift things over.
The "Allure" version is the most popular, but I personally prefer the GT Line model as it gives you SatNav, panoramic glass roof and reversing sensors/camera as well.
And on anything above the 82bhp engine you get something called "Grip Control" which works like a pseudo 4WD. Great for bad weather or muddy tracks.
Not a big car, it's only about 9" longer than a VX Corsa, but a lot more practical. And we get very few problems with them. Practically bulletproof.
I've had half a dozen or more as demonstrators, and love 'em. The best petrol engine is the 110. The 82 can run out of steam a little on longer journeys but is perfectly adequate around town and shorter runs etc.
The only thing I didn't like about them at first was the handbrake. It's a normal, manual one (not electric) but is a bit of a weird design. But I got used to it very, very quickly so not really a reason to dismiss the car.
If I were buying one I'd pick a blue HDi diesel in GT LIne trim. Reckon on 60mpg no problem......
View attachment 36225

Click to expand...

Thanks, really helpful. I know the usual suspects but was looking for the value to be found on less obvious options and this is on the list


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 18, 2021)

I can only add to the plus points Smiffy points out. Not much wheel arch intrusion in the boot for this type of car - desirable for a golfer. Chap up the club likes to sit on his flat load bay to change his shoes. Avoid the 82bhp 1.2 as the 110 actually has better mpg as well as a lot more poke. Very practical all-rounder whilst retaining an element of stylishness which the Citroen C3 picasso sadly lacks although fairly equal but cheaper rival in other respects for a 3-year-old car with similar engines and parts.


----------



## Reemul (Apr 18, 2021)

I bought a Peugeot 308 estate, the allure 110hp version. It's lovely, needed the extra space for fishing gear. I really like Peugeots and we have had a few. They are very comfortable, drive well and are decently priced. My wife got  Ford Focus but would much rather drive the Peugeot as would I. The Peugeot has all the guff with it, sat nav etc etc and it's an automatic as well. It was 3 years old 30,000 miles 1 owner, fsh from a main dealer and was 9k and came with 3 years full servicing and mot's as well


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			An overlooked car is the Peugeot 2008. Get a facelifted one registered prior to the end of March 17 and you'll benefit from cheap tax.
Available with a 1.2 petrol engine, (82/110/130 bhp), and a 1.5 blue hdi diesel which really does give exceptional fuel economy.
Decent sized boot, rear seats that fold completely flat and no lip to have to lift things over.
The "Allure" version is the most popular, but I personally prefer the GT Line model as it gives you SatNav, panoramic glass roof and reversing sensors/camera as well.
And on anything above the 82bhp engine you get something called "Grip Control" which works like a pseudo 4WD. Great for bad weather or muddy tracks.
Not a big car, it's only about 9" longer than a VX Corsa, but a lot more practical. And we get very few problems with them. Practically bulletproof.
I've had half a dozen or more as demonstrators, and love 'em. The best petrol engine is the 110. The 82 can run out of steam a little on longer journeys but is perfectly adequate around town and shorter runs etc.
The only thing I didn't like about them at first was the handbrake. It's a normal, manual one (not electric) but is a bit of a weird design. But I got used to it very, very quickly so not really a reason to dismiss the car.
If I were buying one I'd pick a blue HDi diesel in GT LIne trim. Reckon on 60mpg no problem......
View attachment 36225

Click to expand...

That’s good to know a view from a expert👍  It’s the car I purchased and I have zero interest and knowledge of cars I only got it as my daughter has one and liked the look of it. 

Happy with the car and no problems with it.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			That’s good to know a view from a expert👍  It’s the car I purchased and I have zero interest and knowledge of cars I only got it as my daughter has one and liked the look of it.

Happy with the car and no problems with it.
		
Click to expand...

How old are you? Have you ever owned a decent car? Get one! Stuff the  what is the best get the one YOU WANT 😂. This is where I am ATM 😊 once this see tuff is done I'm getting the car I WANT. Current vlijes are s Mazda 6, Mazda CX summat, Mercedes summat, Big Skoda, big summat.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			I have a Kia Cee'd 1.6 diesel.
55+ mpg around town, 65+ mpg on a run.
140bhp.
£20 annual car tax.

Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

 The days of cheap car tax have gone. 

All the cars are the same now (under £40k new) £140 a year


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			The days of cheap car tax have gone.

All the cars are the same now (under £40k new) £140 a year
		
Click to expand...


not if you buy a used car theyre not


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			not if you buy a used car theyre not
		
Click to expand...

 I am aware but you have to buy a car more than 4 years old to get the low tax rate.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 18, 2021)

Like Remul I am on my second Peugeot 308. I bought them as 1 year old ex fleet around half the new price. The fleet owners give them back to Peugeot either when they are one year old or when they reach a certain mileage. The one before this one was 9 months old with 16K on the clock but as a very low mileage user within less than 3 years old it becomes a low mileage car.


----------



## Reemul (Apr 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			How old are you? Have you ever owned a decent car? Get one! Stuff the  what is the best get the one YOU WANT 😂. This is where I am ATM 😊 once this see tuff is done I'm getting the car I WANT. Current vlijes are s Mazda 6, Mazda CX summat, Mercedes summat, Big Skoda, big summat.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a piece of metal with 4 wheels that spends 8 hours outside my work and 15 hours outside my house and is driven for 45 minutes in the morning and 15 in the afternoon. I have zero interest in spending 30k to have it sit around day after day.

I am 50, passed my car test at 45 (Drove Motor Cycles until then). Never understood the obsession some have with them


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			How old are you? Have you ever owned a decent car? Get one! Stuff the  what is the best get the one YOU WANT 😂. This is where I am ATM 😊 once this see tuff is done I'm getting the car I WANT. Current vlijes are s Mazda 6, Mazda CX summat, Mercedes summat, Big Skoda, big summat.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t know what age has to do with it🤷🏼‍♂️ but I’ve probably only had 6 cars in 40 years non were what I expect you would deem decent cars. 

I have no interest in cars and think it’s a waste of money to spend more than 15k on a bit of metal.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am looking for something a bit simpler in a car. I have has the A5 convertible for a few years and it is time to move on to something a bit more basic as all I really use it for is a half hour drive to work and the same on the way back. Basically looking for a runabout (though I will be looking for some basic gadgets in the spec).

Will be looking at second hand with 20-30000 on the clock so where is the value these days. Am I better off stocking to the usual focus or fiesta (may be too small) or is the real value in other makes now.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

I would highly recommend you test drive the cars on our shortlist before you decide. Some of the suggestions in this thread might lack some of the performance that you take for granted in your current car. Even if you have a relaxed driving style, you might miss the torque on longer journeys, depends really on what your half an hour commute looks like.

I enjoy driving my wife's Fiesta 1.0 Ecoboost around town, but on A roads and motorways it runs out of puff and not very relaxing to drive. 

If I were coming out of a car the size of an A5, I'd be looking to move to something Golf or A3 sized minimum, with decent horsepower (over 150!).


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I would highly recommend you test drive the cars on our shortlist before you decide. Some of the suggestions in this thread might lack some of the performance that you take for granted in your current car. Even if you have a relaxed driving style, you might miss the torque on longer journeys, depends really on what your half an hour commute looks like.

I enjoy driving my wife's Fiesta 1.0 Ecoboost around town, but on A roads and motorways it runs out of puff and not very relaxing to drive.

If I were coming out of a car the size of an A5, I'd be looking to move to something Golf or A3 sized minimum, with decent horsepower (over 150!).
		
Click to expand...

I will test drive them but it is good to have a few starting points. Performance is not going to be an issue. Country roads for most of the journey. For longer journeys, we would take my wife's Subaru anyway so really is just for me to get to work and back and potter into town every now and again.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I will test drive them but it is good to have a few starting points. Performance is not going to be an issue. Country roads for most of the journey. For longer journeys, we would take my wife's Subaru anyway so really is just for me to get to work and back and potter into town every now and again.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough then -  with 15k of mileage, I'd still be thinking about a bigger car than a fiesta (or equivalent) though. I'd look to stay away from diesel, but maybe go for a plug in hybrid. Golf GTE perhaps.

Budget is obviously a big factor as there will of course be cheaper options.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 19, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			How old are you? Have you ever owned a decent car? Get one! Stuff the  what is the best get the one YOU WANT 😂. This is where I am ATM 😊 once this see tuff is done I'm getting the car I WANT. Current vlijes are s Mazda 6, Mazda CX summat, Mercedes summat, Big Skoda, big summat.
		
Click to expand...

Stay away from the Mazda diesels, they have a fault where the inlet manifold cokes up and the restriction then takes the turbo out! £600 (ish) for the de-coke and £1500 (ish) for the turbo!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 19, 2021)

If you’re looking at actual basic; Skoda Rapid. We just picked one up for £4500 with 50k on the clock. Boot is massive (for a smaller car) and you can get a sport spec one with all the creature comforts you need (although I opted for a blue rinse coloured non-sport one because it was slightly cheaper!). 

I’m very impressed with it thus far.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks like I am going for a Skoda Octavia
1.5 TSI SE Technology 5dr. Any comments before I pull the trigger


----------



## RichA (Apr 22, 2021)

If it's DSG, ask if it's had the microswitch fault fixed.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Looks like I am going for a Skoda Octavia
1.5 TSI SE Technology 5dr. Any comments before I pull the trigger
		
Click to expand...

Join the RAC 
😉😉😉


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Looks like I am going for a Skoda Octavia
1.5 TSI SE Technology 5dr. Any comments before I pull the trigger
		
Click to expand...

good choice!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Join the RAC
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

I have survived owning 2 Renaults and a fiat without needing it so I reckon I can survive a Skoda 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2021)

Just, why not keep the A5?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 22, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			good choice!
		
Click to expand...

Would agree. 

We’ve had a Kodiaq SE L 1.5 TSI for nearly 2 years and it’s the best car we’ve ever owned.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Just, why not keep the A5?
		
Click to expand...

Old, 104000 miles and time for a change


----------



## KenL (Apr 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Looks like I am going for a Skoda Octavia
1.5 TSI SE Technology 5dr. Any comments before I pull the trigger
		
Click to expand...

Great choice.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Old, 104000 miles and time for a change
		
Click to expand...

104,000 miles is nothing for an Audi. Unless it's got some major issue that will cost a fortune to fix, I don't see why you would downgrade. I expect it will remain much more comfortable and pleasurable to drive than a basic car, and just as reliable.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



			104,000 miles is nothing for an Audi. Unless it's got some major issue that will cost a fortune to fix, I don't see why you would downgrade. I expect it will remain much more comfortable and pleasurable to drive than a basic car, and just as reliable.
		
Click to expand...

Think it was building up to something. Just not sounding right. Still, got a good deal on it, decent deal on the new car so happy with the swap.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2021)

Just for a laugh, I looked on Autotrader for what I could sell our cars for. 
CLS, has dropped 3k over 4 years. Z4 has gone up 500, and Mrs Mogs Z3M has dropped about 4k over 19 years. If she hadn't put galactic miles on it it would have doubled in value.

I would have kept the Audi. I would miss my rag top.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Just for a laugh, I looked on Autotrader for what I could sell our cars for.
CLS, has dropped 3k over 4 years. Z4 has gone up 500, and Mrs Mogs Z3M has dropped about 4k over 19 years. If she hadn't put galactic miles on it it would have doubled in value.

I would have kept the Audi. I would miss my rag top.
		
Click to expand...

I had sort of stopped using it except on the warmest days.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I had sort of stopped using it except on the warmest days.
		
Click to expand...

House rules, if the roof is dry, it's down. Temperature is not a reason to have the roof up.

I am not as bad as a fellow Z4 driver I see every day on the M1. She has the roof down whatever. I wonder if it is just broken, but it has been 4 years, and she hasn't fixed it.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Looks like I am going for a Skoda Octavia
1.5 TSI SE Technology 5dr. Any comments before I pull the trigger
		
Click to expand...

I'm starting to lean towards Skoda....and the Octavia. Any reliability problems?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I'm starting to lean towards Skoda....and the Octavia. Any reliability problems?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet, only had it 72 hours but been fine for that period

Guessing as it is basically a VW Golf, there should not be any real issues and scored highly in that annual satisfaction survey that the car industry do (think Skoda were 5th overall).


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2021)

Skodas are good for reliability in general. The best engine is the 1 litre 110 bhp. Remember that a ford escort xr3i 1.6 had 105 bhp and 0-60 in 9.5 secs. A very ordinary fabia with the 1 litre 110 bhp pretty much matches those figures, but gives more than 50% better mpg. There are octavias with the 1 litre engine, but rare. Seems too many of us consider a 1 litre engine does not match a bigger car. That perception needs to change. If I were looking for a 1 to 2 year old skoda, it would be a Rapid (but not the spaceback as that has a smaller boot) with the 1 litre 110 bhp engine or a Fabia estate.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Skodas are good for reliability in general. The best engine is the 1 litre 110 bhp. Remember that a ford escort xr3i 1.6 had 105 bhp and 0-60 in 9.5 secs. A very ordinary fabia with the 1 litre 110 bhp pretty much matches those figures, but gives more than 50% better mpg. There are octavias with the 1 litre engine, but rare. Seems too many of us consider a 1 litre engine does not match a bigger car. That perception needs to change. If I were looking for a 1 to 2 year old skoda, it would be a Rapid (but not the spaceback as that has a smaller boot) with the 1 litre 110 bhp engine or a Fabia estate.
		
Click to expand...

There was actually a 1 litre Octavia available when I got mine. Perfectly fine for most of my test drive (I did try both) but felt better with the 1.5 when on the A1. MPG so far is appearing pretty decent (though not sure what is good these days for a car of this size as my last car was Diesel). What did surprise me was the size of the boot on the Octavia. You are looking at Mondeo levels of room, set of clubs will lay flat in there with little problem.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 27, 2021)

Almost every taxi driver in our area has a Skoda Octavia.  I think that's a pretty good indication of reliabiility as they don't want to get something that will break down.  I would agree about the space.  In comparison to equivalent models, Skoda seem to manage to achieve far more space.  I've a Skoda Superb 2.0 diesel (company car) and on Thursday it will get replaced by a Superb IV SE Technology.  It's a 1.4 turbo hybrid.  Power of the petrol engine is the same as my 2.0 diesel but the company car tax is massively lower.  Immense space inside.  It's my third Superb now and when I looked at the alternatives on our list, nothing came close in terms of bangs for the buck.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			There was actually a 1 litre Octavia available when I got mine. Perfectly fine for most of my test drive (I did try both) but felt better with the 1.5 when on the A1. MPG so far is appearing pretty decent (though not sure what is good these days for a car of this size as my last car was Diesel). What did surprise me was the size of the boot on the Octavia. You are looking at Mondeo levels of room, set of clubs will lay flat in there with little problem.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I think you've made an excellent choice. My Rapid has a bigger boot than my mate's Mondeo. Specs always quote boot volume, but floor area of boot is probably more important to a golfer. Octavia boot is huge compared to an SUV with matching boot volume. Next door neighbours have a Superb estate, two labradors lie in the boot with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am looking for something a bit simpler in a car. I have has the A5 convertible for a few years and it is time to move on to something a bit more basic as all I really use it for is a half hour drive to work and the same on the way back. Basically looking for a runabout (though I will be looking for some basic gadgets in the spec).

Will be looking at second hand with 20-30000 on the clock so where is the value these days. Am I better off stocking to the usual focus or fiesta (may be too small) or is the real value in other makes now.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

I recently bought the Toyota CHR Hybrid. Really nice to drive, and golf clubs fit in the boot without taking them out of the bag.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I have survived owning 2 Renaults and a fiat without needing it so I reckon I can survive a Skoda 😂😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Our 2 Octavias have been the most reliable cars we've ever owned. Despite the way the wife treats them.

By far the worst was her Renault Megane. On the rare occasions it was working properly. It was so awful to drive she would often go to the trouble of moving it out of the way and take one of my cars.

The answer here to me, is. Keep the Audi.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2021)

Not trying to make any point here, thought some of you might be interested, from what you've been saying.


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2021)

Out of interest, how are Skoda main dealers for service and aftercare. I've had a Golf from new for the last 5 years and VW have been pretty dismal. Basically the same car with the same issues. Wondering how your experiences have worked out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			Out of interest, how are Skoda main dealers for service and aftercare. I've had a Golf from new for the last 5 years and VW have been pretty dismal. Basically the same car with the same issues. Wondering how your experiences have worked out.
		
Click to expand...

I've had a Superb for 4 years now. Never given me any trouble so I have not exactly stretched my dealer. Saying that they have a good reputation locally so I hope they would have stepped up if required. 

I have found dealers really can vary from site to site but Skoda had to work hard to gain the confidence of customers and I think that is still ingrained in the company and its dealers. This may be perception above fact but that has been my experience. Bascially, a thumbs up..

In terms of servicing costs, they are okay, an oil service every 9k or so, full service around 18k. Prices not excessive, they may even be fixed price across the network but I would not swear to that.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			Out of interest, how are Skoda main dealers for service and aftercare. I've had a Golf from new for the last 5 years and VW have been pretty dismal. Basically the same car with the same issues. Wondering how your experiences have worked out.
		
Click to expand...

I tend not to use main dealers as they can be very expensive compared to a trusted independent specialist. Plus I have had some shambolic service from some of them in the past. Volvo and BMW being the worst for aftercare. 

VW and Citroën were by far the worst when trying to buy.

The wife has taken her Octavia in to skoda for servicing a few times when there was a local franchise. They were been fine, but expensive.


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks. Only recently discovered a local indie, who will now take care of the Golf. 
Twice it's come back from its annual main dealer service with advice like, "It's due a brake fluid change" and "new discs and pads needed," without bothering to actually do it. 
They don't publish the service schedule but expect the customer to know what needs doing when they book it in. The last service identified a faulty coolant pump. They didn't have one in stock. I found the indie who had several on the shelf because,"they're always failing."
Shame, because it's a terrific car.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 27, 2021)

Pssst...again....Suzuki Vitara....auto trans.....just so easy to drive.


----------



## stefanovic (Apr 30, 2021)

Are you allowed to park a Skoda or Suzuki in your golf club car park?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 30, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Are you allowed to park a Skoda or Suzuki in your golf club car park?
		
Click to expand...

Not a member currently and would never be a member of a club that made any form of judgement on the car you drive.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Are you allowed to park a Skoda or Suzuki in your golf club car park?
		
Click to expand...

I've parked my Skoda in 5 top 100 course car parks and only been asked to move it to the main road at 3 of those . 

In reality, those days are thankfully long gone.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 30, 2021)

RichA said:



			Out of interest, how are Skoda main dealers for service and aftercare. I've had a Golf from new for the last 5 years and VW have been pretty dismal. Basically the same car with the same issues. Wondering how your experiences have worked out.
		
Click to expand...

I've had mine serviced at our local dealer who have been excellent. And if you check them they can offer some decent deals.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've parked my Skoda in 5 top 100 course car parks and only been asked to move it to the main road at 3 of those .

In reality, those days are thankfully long gone.
		
Click to expand...

Small sample size. You’ve got a long way to go to visit all the top 100 golf course car parks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Small sample size. You’ve got a long way to go to visit all the top 100 golf course car parks. 

Click to expand...

If I could afford to play all of those 100 I'd be driving a more expensive car in the first place 😁. Then again, after all of those high end green fees perhaps I'd be catching the bus 😳


----------



## sunshine (Apr 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If I could afford to play all of those 100 I'd be driving a more expensive car in the first place 😁. Then again, after all of those high end green fees perhaps I'd be catching the bus 😳
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to play all the courses, that would be far too expensive. Just visit the car park and write a review on golf monthly


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



*If I could afford to play all of those 100 I'd be driving a more expensive car* in the first place 😁. Then again, after all of those high end green fees perhaps I'd be catching the bus 😳
		
Click to expand...

If I could afford to play all top 100 courses I'd buy a beaten up old Escort van just to see the looks on their faces!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 30, 2021)

RichA said:



			Thanks. Only recently discovered a local indie, who will now take care of the Golf.
Twice it's come back from its annual main dealer service with advice like, "It's due a brake fluid change" and "new discs and pads needed," without bothering to actually do it.
They don't publish the service schedule but expect the customer to know what needs doing when they book it in. The last service identified a faulty coolant pump. They didn't have one in stock. I found the indie who had several on the shelf because,"they're always failing."
Shame, because it's a terrific car.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly VW Financial services (who administer all the VW group warranties) are the problem and pin all the dealers down to very strict processes. The days of the small dealership are gone, and it's all multi brand chain dealerships with gym palaces for showrooms. However no matter what the EU may say, not using  a main dealer for anything other than using a toilet will make it a challenge to get any warranty work done.


----------



## KenL (Apr 30, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Are you allowed to park a Skoda or Suzuki in your golf club car park?
		
Click to expand...

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## KenL (Apr 30, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sadly VW Financial services (who administer all the VW group warranties) are the problem and pin all the dealers down to very strict processes. The days of the small dealership are gone, and it's all multi brand chain dealerships with gym palaces for showrooms. However no matter what the EU may say, not using  a main dealer for anything other than using a toilet will make it a challenge to get any warranty work done.
		
Click to expand...

Any evidence of that?


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			However no matter what the EU may say,* not using a main dealer for anything other than using a toilet will make it a challenge to get any warranty work done.*

Click to expand...

Incorrect. Although all manufacturers recommend that you use their dealer network for servicing, they cannot enforce it. As long as you have your servicing carried out at the correct intervals, using manufacturers parts, keep your invoices and can prove it's been done, your warranty is still good to go. The only thing the manufacturer will not do is get involved with a dispute between you and a non franchised garage. That's down to you, and a chance you take.

But I've said it before, and I'll say it again...... using a non franchise garage for servicing on a new car to save a few bob is false economy. What you "save" by going to Joe Bloggs auto's will be countered by how much less you will be offered for your car in part exchange when it comes to trade in time. A used car with a fully stamped service book by an franchised dealer will command a higher price on the forecourt than one full of "Kwik Fit" stamps. And this will be reflected in it's value. Guaranteed.
In the case of the perceived "quality" marques, (mainly German), non franchised dealers stamps in the service book will prevent that car even making the dealers used car forecourt. This *will* be reflected in your part exchange valuation. So the £500.00 you saved over three years has just been wiped out by the £1,000.00 less you've just been offered for your car.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Incorrect. Although all manufacturers recommend that you use their dealer network for servicing, they cannot enforce it. As long as you have your servicing carried out at the correct intervals, using manufacturers parts, keep your invoices and can prove it's been done, your warranty is still good to go. The only thing the manufacturer will not do is get involved with a dispute between you and a non franchised garage. That's down to you, and a chance you take.

But I've said it before, and I'll say it again...... using a non franchise garage for servicing on a new car to save a few bob is false economy. What you "save" by going to Joe Bloggs auto's will be countered by how much less you will be offered for your car in part exchange when it comes to trade in time. A used car with a fully stamped service book by an franchised dealer will command a higher price on the forecourt than one full of "Kwik Fit" stamps. And this will be reflected in it's value. Guaranteed.
In the case of the perceived "quality" marques, (mainly German), non franchised dealers stamps in the service book will prevent that car even making the dealers used car forecourt. This *will* be reflected in your part exchange valuation. So the £500.00 you saved over three years has just been wiped out by the £1,000.00 less you've just been offered for your car.
		
Click to expand...

Why is that? Because main dealers creating those conditions? Therefore frightening people who don't know any better into using them for servicing. 

I veiw things slightly differently. When I have bought performance cars second hand in the past, I have looked for ones with a service history carried out by independent specialists.

My current car had its first couple of services at BMW, as they were included with the purchase. But since then I've taken it to a local specialist who uses the same parts as BMW. My last service, which also needed the breaks doing was £800 cheaper then BMW quoted. 

I wouldn't touch any car that had been serviced at kwikfit or Halfords.


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Why is that? Because main dealers creating those conditions?
		
Click to expand...

No. Customers are.
If you were buying a 3 year old BMW/Audi/VW/Merc wouldn't you prefer to buy one with full dealer service history?
If not, trust me...............  you are in the minority.


----------



## KenL (May 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Incorrect. Although all manufacturers recommend that you use their dealer network for servicing, they cannot enforce it. As long as you have your servicing carried out at the correct intervals, using manufacturers parts, keep your invoices and can prove it's been done, your warranty is still good to go. The only thing the manufacturer will not do is get involved with a dispute between you and a non franchised garage. That's down to you, and a chance you take.

But I've said it before, and I'll say it again...... using a non franchise garage for servicing on a new car to save a few bob is false economy. What you "save" by going to Joe Bloggs auto's will be countered by how much less you will be offered for your car in part exchange when it comes to trade in time. A used car with a fully stamped service book by an franchised dealer will command a higher price on the forecourt than one full of "Kwik Fit" stamps. And this will be reflected in it's value. Guaranteed.
In the case of the perceived "quality" marques, (mainly German), non franchised dealers stamps in the service book will prevent that car even making the dealers used car forecourt. This *will* be reflected in your part exchange valuation. So the £500.00 you saved over three years has just been wiped out by the £1,000.00 less you've just been offered for your car.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience (about 8 brand new cars in the last 20 years), I can't really recall any dealer asking me if my car had a full dealer service history when valuing my trade in. They are mainly interested in selling the next car.


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2021)

KenL said:



			In my experience (about 8 brand new cars in the last 20 years), I can't really recall any dealer asking me if my car had a full dealer service history when valuing my trade in.
		
Click to expand...

Then I would say they are not doing their job properly Ken.
One of the first questions we ask when appraising a car for part exchange.
I need to know if we are going to be re-selling the car from the forecourt, or trading it.
No service history?? It won't be going on the forecourt.
I've been doing the job for 35 years and cannot remember not asking about it.
Maybe if the car was a 25 year old wreck that was only worth £100.00 then I guess it doesn't matter.
But something with a retail future??? We'd need to know mate.


----------



## KenL (May 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Then I would say they are not doing their job properly Ken.
One of the first questions we ask when appraising a car for part exchange.
I've been doing the job for 35 years and cannot remember not asking about it.
		
Click to expand...

Probably right there.


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2021)

Ford Puma - any thoughts/ experiences would be helpful. Cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Ford Puma - any thoughts/ experiences would be helpful. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

The "old" one or "new" Geezer???


----------



## KenL (May 1, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Ford Puma - any thoughts/ experiences would be helpful. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Only heard good reports. Looks great.


----------



## RichA (May 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Then I would say they are not doing their job properly Ken.
One of the first questions we ask when appraising a car for part exchange.
I need to know if we are going to be re-selling the car from the forecourt, or trading it.
No service history?? It won't be going on the forecourt.
I've been doing the job for 35 years and cannot remember not asking about it.
Maybe if the car was a 25 year old wreck that was only worth £100.00 then I guess it doesn't matter.
But something with a retail future??? We'd need to know mate.
		
Click to expand...

I've always gone to the main dealer for servicing for the first few years then hunted down an indie specialist. 
I'd never buy used less than 3 years old without full dealer history. 
My issue with VW is their reliance on the customer knowing what work needs doing when the service schedule is held on their computer, not in my handbook, then telling me afterwards what they should have done.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			No. Customers are.
If you were buying a 3 year old BMW/Audi/VW/Merc wouldn't you prefer to buy one with full dealer service history?
If not, trust me...............  you are in the minority.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't, based on past experience.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Are you allowed to park a Skoda or Suzuki in your golf club car park?
		
Click to expand...

Good question! You are at my club but I wouldn't be surprised if members at our 2 local rivals have been kicked out for doing so at their clubs 🤔


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I wouldn't, based on past experience.
		
Click to expand...

You are also in the minority


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The "old" one or "new" Geezer???


Click to expand...

New one


----------



## banjofred (May 1, 2021)

Psssst.....Suzuki Vitara.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2021)

RichA said:



			I've always gone to the main dealer for servicing for the first few years then hunted down an indie specialist.
I'd never buy used less than 3 years old without full dealer history.
*My issue with VW is their reliance on the customer knowing what work needs doing when the service schedule is held on their computer, not in my handbook, then telling me afterwards what they should have done*.
		
Click to expand...

Their DSG gearbox is a perfect case in point. How many people know (and that includes some VW group staff) that the wet clutch DSG box needs a very specific oil change every 40k miles?


----------



## RichA (May 1, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Their DSG gearbox is a perfect case in point. How many people know (and that includes some VW group staff) that the wet clutch DSG box needs a very specific oil change every 40k miles?
		
Click to expand...

They didn't know the Haldex oil needed changing at 30k until I researched it after they didn't bother.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2021)

Anyone got an A4 avant and can you get clubs and a trolley in the boot without taking out clubs etc?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Anyone got an A4 avant and can you get clubs and a trolley in the boot without taking out clubs etc?
		
Click to expand...

Not an A4 specifically Brian but had a 3 Series Touring and the boots are very similar, had no issue at all in bag, trolley and kitchen sink fitting.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not an A4 specifically Brian but had a 3 Series Touring and the boots are very similar, had no issue at all in bag, trolley and kitchen sink fitting.
		
Click to expand...

Really like the 3 series touring as well, what model did you have and what was it like in winter?


----------



## Beedee (Jul 30, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Anyone got an A4 avant and can you get clubs and a trolley in the boot without taking out clubs etc?
		
Click to expand...

Car before current one was an S4 saloon.  I was able to get my motocaddy and a full set of clubs in the boot without removing anything, so I'd be pretty sure the avant would be fine.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Really like the 3 series touring as well, what model did you have and what was it like in winter?
		
Click to expand...

I had the 335d Touring (F31 model) and it was XDrive so it was absolutely fine in both winter and the late(ish) snow we had in 2018.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Really like the 3 series touring as well, what model did you have and what was it like in winter?
		
Click to expand...

i had a 330d and it wouldn't budge an inch in very light snow. It was on massive summer tyres, but it was useless for a few weeks.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 30, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Really like the 3 series touring as well, what model did you have and what was it like in winter?
		
Click to expand...

Put winter tyres on and it will be absolutely fine. 

I used to put winters on my M3 from the  end of October till the beginning of April. 
Never got stuck in any snow and it was better than my wifes 4x4 Octavia. 

Winters aren't just good for snow. They perform better in the cold and wet muddy roads we get round these parts. 

I've got a 5 series estate at the minute. I've put multi seasons on and they have been fine in the winter including the bitbof snow we've had. They aren't quite as good as full winters in thick snow, but have got me everywhere I've needed to go.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Put winter tyres on and it will be absolutely fine.

I used to put winters on my M3 from the  end of October till the beginning of April.
Never got stuck in any snow and it was better than my wifes 4x4 Octavia.

Winters aren't just good for snow. They perform better in the cold and wet muddy roads we get round these parts.

I've got a 5 series estate at the minute. I've put multi seasons on and they have been fine in the winter including the bitbof snow we've had. They aren't quite as good as full winters in thick snow, but have got me everywhere I've needed to go.
		
Click to expand...

Much of it is down to driver and driving style as well though. I have never had or needed winter tyres and I'd hazard that we get worse snow up here.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Much of it is down to driver and driving style as well though. I have never had or needed winter tyres and I'd hazard that we get worse snow up here.
		
Click to expand...

Winter tyres aren't just about snow, they are also about temperature. There are limits to how well even an experienced and careful driver can control a car when traction is down. Great that you are a good driver, but winter tyres will give you more margin for error or fate.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Winter tyres aren't just about snow, they are also about temperature. There are limits to how well even an experienced and careful driver can control a car when traction is down. Great that you are a good driver, but winter tyres will give you more margin for error or fate.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of online videos showing the difference between driving on regular tyres and driving on winters when it's snowy, same cars being driven. The benefits start from 7c onwards as you say though. 

I'm the same driver but I can go anywhere in my car with cold weather tyres yet prior to them I had a number of questionable moments. I wouldn't be without them now, I drive to and from work on often untreated roads. Certainly less nerve-wracking.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks for all the advice, still unsure what I’m going to buy as it will be a second car for the family.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Loads of online videos showing the difference between driving on regular tyres and driving on winters when it's snowy, same cars being driven. The benefits start from 7c onwards as you say though.

I'm the same driver but I can go anywhere in my car with cold weather tyres yet prior to them I had a number of questionable moments. I wouldn't be without them now, I drive to and from work on often untreated roads. Certainly less nerve-wracking.
		
Click to expand...

Just run all- seaon tyres. The best of both worlds without the changing of wheels hassle and their storage


----------



## Ethan (Jul 31, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Just run all- seaon tyres. The best of both worlds without the changing of wheels hassle and their storage

Click to expand...

I am considering doing this latter this year. My summer tyres won't have enough tread left to be worth storing and reusing. Considering Michelin CrossClimates or  Continental All Season Contacts.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 31, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Much of it is down to driver and driving style as well though. I have never had or needed winter tyres and I'd hazard that we get worse snow up here.
		
Click to expand...

lol pretty sure I am an ok driver… literally 1% of slope on my drive and on 275 profile rear summer tyres, it would not budgens snow/ice packed driveway. Winter tyres on a car like that should be used in the uk4 odd months a year, I think sub 6/7 is the sweet spot temperature.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I am considering doing this latter this year. My summer tyres won't have enough tread left to be worth storing and reusing. Considering Michelin CrossClimates or  Continental All Season Contacts.
		
Click to expand...

The Michelins have a great reputation. You won't go too far wrong with the continentals either to be fair, both great options. 👍


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 31, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I am considering doing this latter this year. My summer tyres won't have enough tread left to be worth storing and reusing. Considering Michelin CrossClimates or  Continental All Season Contacts.
		
Click to expand...

I run Conti alls eason van tyres on my Transporter van. The grip difference in the winter or any time when wet is very noticable over summer tyres.
My youngest daughter now runs Goodyear Vector all seaons on her Ibiza, and even she say she can tell the difference in the winter or wet.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 31, 2021)

I have Vredestein Quatrac all seasons on my 5 Series. They are brilliant in the cold and wet and good enough to keep me going, and more importantly stopping in the snow.


----------

